# .223 vs rimfire



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Why exactly can you use the .223 during the day but not at night? Do bullets travel further when the lights go out?


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

No but I imagine you can see a lot better in the daytime behind what you're shooting at?


----------



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

The law mostly


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

What's going to be behind my target that I can't see that wants a rimfire round instead of a centerfire?


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Deer poaching is some of the reason behind that law.


----------



## caller (Jan 18, 2005)

It's a bunch BS other states allow centerfires at night and must not be having problems because if they were they wouldn't continue to allow it. As far as the poaching excuse I am pretty certain that someone that is willing to poach deer is going to worry about if the gun is legal for night hunting or not, I'm just guessing here but I would think a deer poacher is going to go for something a bit bigger than a rimfire not that a rimfire couldn't kill a deer. Sorry this law just fires me up !!!


----------



## stndpenguin (May 19, 2010)

Ive seen deer taken with .22LR before.. I dont see poaching being a very viable excuse... hopefully with the increase of predator hunting they rework the rule


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

There are predator hunting/trapping organizations working to change some of the nighttime predator regs. Allowing buck shot at night is one thing they were working on if I recall correctly. If you really want to change some of these regulations you should work with/support these groups.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

caller said:


> It's a bunch BS other states allow centerfires at night and must not be having problems because if they were they wouldn't continue to allow it. As far as the poaching excuse I am pretty certain that someone that is willing to poach deer is going to worry about if the gun is legal for night hunting or not, I'm just guessing here but I would think a deer poacher is going to go for something a bit bigger than a rimfire not that a rimfire couldn't kill a deer. Sorry this law just fires me up !!!


Agree I am more concerned about a humane kill although a 22 mag is sufficient it does not always get the job done in a timely manner for yotes if your shot is not spot on .Even a centerfire 22 hornet would do twice as well .


----------



## WMGAMEBIRDS (Jan 22, 2015)

Never coyote hunted before... you can use anything to hunt them during the day but limited at night to a rim fire?


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

WMGAMEBIRDS said:


> Never coyote hunted before... you can use anything to hunt them during the day but limited at night to a rim fire?



Yup, I dissagree with the law as well. Since when does a poacher care day or night what the use and where. Key word, poachers, they already do not care.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

> Never coyote hunted before... you can use anything to hunt them during the day but limited at night to a rim fire?


You can also use a shotgun at night but have to have approved loads. No buckshot, slugs or cut shell. page 48 of the hunting and trapping PDF file.


----------



## WMGAMEBIRDS (Jan 22, 2015)

I guess I really don't understand the shotgun thing. Buckshot or a slug is not like shooting a rifle, they figure those loads are more dangerous than bird shot? It seems like they should either allow all or none.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

WMGAMEBIRDS said:


> I guess I really don't understand the shotgun thing. Buckshot or a slug is not like shooting a rifle, they figure those loads are more dangerous than bird shot? It seems like they should either allow all or none.


Again back to poaching.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

caller said:


> It's a bunch BS other states allow centerfires at night and must not be having problems because if they were they wouldn't continue to allow it. As far as the poaching excuse I am pretty certain that someone that is willing to poach deer is going to worry about if the gun is legal for night hunting or not, I'm just guessing here but I would think a deer poacher is going to go for something a bit bigger than a rimfire not that a rimfire couldn't kill a deer. Sorry this law just fires me up !!!


Other states don't have near the population or housing density as we do here either 
I do believe there are many places that could support the use of centerfire rifles at night though but would have to be evaluated on a county by county basis.


----------



## caller (Jan 18, 2005)

I have heard 22 rimfire ricochet more than your centerfires , goes back to basics know your target and what's behind it, be a responsible hunter.


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

Good thing i rea this headin out the door in acouple hours to call i knew i had to leave the 223 behind and take the 22 mag. I did on plan on taking the shotgun bit shot all my heavey shot t's id of been stuffin it with buckshot if i wasnt reminded.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I've had plenty of opportunities to shoot deer with the 22 mag if that was my intention. It's just an unjustified antiquated law that needs to be changed. Bow is legal at night as well. What quieter way to poach if you so choose?


----------



## cheaman37 (Jan 2, 2013)

Is that a state wide law ? I'm talking about day time any cal . night time rim fire ?


----------



## cheaman37 (Jan 2, 2013)

Patman75 said:


> You can also use a shotgun at night but have to have approved loads. No buckshot, slugs or cut shell. page 48 of the hunting and trapping PDF file.


Is that a state wide law ? :help:


----------

